# "Giant gecko" just doesnt cut it for this guy



## GeckoJosh (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey all,

I found this pic on the net, not sure if its real


----------



## KREPS2011 (Dec 22, 2011)

Would be very interesting if it is real


----------



## lgotje (Dec 22, 2011)

No way look at his hands it's fake as


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 22, 2011)

Shopped Tokay.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 22, 2011)

As far as I know the largest gecko is _Rhacodactylus leachianus_ which only grows to a third of a meter, way smaller than that what that animal appears to be


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah the shadows are all off as well, still a cool pic though lol


----------



## Bez84 (Dec 22, 2011)

Midget child in a cot holding a gecko...


----------



## K3nny (Dec 23, 2011)

there are some big tokay's out there, i've seen (and posted somewhere here) of one of the larger ones on video, however it should also be noted that the tokay in that vid was disgustingly obese

giant tokay's also made news headlines in SE Asia for awhile because of the reputed health properties of their organs (i think it was liver or heart?). Said newspaper was also national, so it should be, emphasis on _should_, be quite reliable to an extent. However i've yet to personally observe one in real life.

For the pic the op posted though, the hand supporting the bottom bit just doesn't seem quite right to me, but i could be mistaken


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 23, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> As far as I know the largest gecko is _Rhacodactylus leachianus_ which only grows to a third of a meter, way smaller than that what that animal appears to be



Tokay geckos are the worlds 2nd largest gecko, some males have been recorded over 40cm in length


----------



## Morelia4life (Dec 23, 2011)

No way that is real. Tokay's get pretty big, around a foot or so but not that big. The world's largest geckos are the leachies. They can get about 14 inches or so but they are very heavy for a gecko. If that is a real tokay than wow is all I can say. That Tokay is bigger than some dogs lol.


----------



## D3pro (Dec 23, 2011)

No this was confirmed fake, it's been floating for a bit. It's a funny effect tho lol


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 23, 2011)

There are a number of images like that floating around. The middle one below stated in one case that the gecko in the picture was worth $19 million. Another spot with the same photo stated it was not the biggest gecko found. The Leachie on the girl’s arm is a maximum size animal and the real deal.





Maximum confirmed size recorded for *New Caledonian Giant Gecko* (_Rhachydactylus leachianus_) is 14.5 inches = 37 cm. Maximum confirmed size recorded for male *Tokay Gecko* (_Gekko gecko_) is 14 inches = 36 cm. Maximum confirmed size recorded for female *Tokay Gecko* (_Gekko gecko_) is 12 inches = 30 cm.

Blue


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL Bluey, you wrote 14.5 inches is 37cm as well as 14 inches?

The main thing that gives the pic away is if that was real the Tokay would have the guy by his jugular, not calmly sitting in his lap ;p


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 23, 2011)

if that was real that man would struggle to hold it due to thier aggressive nature


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 23, 2011)

chk chk chk....TO-KAY! TO-KAY! TO-KAY!
Bluetongue, that first pic is a giant salamander, they actually get that big.


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Dec 23, 2011)

SOCK PUPPET took the words out of my mouth. Thats what i thought the first pic was too. I seen a documentary once and they were enormous. Giant salamander is my thought for the first pic.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, I think Blues point was just that someone had labelled it as a gecko.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> chk chk chk....TO-KAY! TO-KAY! TO-KAY!
> Bluetongue, that first pic is a giant salamander, they actually get that big.




wow, want want want want want!!!!!


----------



## jack (Dec 23, 2011)

i was lucky enough to handle a _Rhacodactylus_ last week. a gecko that is bluetongue size has the most amazing eyes


----------



## GeneticProject (Dec 23, 2011)

I was also lucky enough to handle these geckos in both the Australian reptile park and new caledonia and they are incredible. By far my favorite animal of all time.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd kill for a new Caledonia gecko, kamakazi from the Reptile park is by far the most amazing one i've seen


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 23, 2011)

I saw a pair of those New Caledonians at Taronga Zoo the other day. Wish we could keep them here 

As for the giant salamander, I've seen one in the flesh when I was in Hong Kong last, they are that big! I have a pic somewhere of me next to it somewhere?


----------



## Retic (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm sorry but why do people even for one second imagine that photo is real ? Honestly it is just too obvious, it is laughable.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry about that. I should have included an explanatory note about the first pic. 

This was also touted as a giant gecko. It is actually a Chinese Giant Salamander (_Andrias davidianus_) which can reach a length of 1.8 metres (6 ft), although the average adult salamander is 25–30 kg (55-66 lb) and 1.15 m (3.8 ft).

*Geckoman*, thanks for bringing the typo to my attention. 

Those that have had the privilege of seeing, let alone holding, Leachies... I am very jealous.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (May 5, 2012)

heres one i found




on the internet


----------



## varanophile (May 5, 2012)

If you want to see truly huge and not fictional, look up Hoplodactylus delcourti . Dwarfs any other living gecko. Unfortunatly known from only one poorly preserved specimen and almost certainly extinct.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (May 5, 2012)

there big


----------



## Manda1032 (May 5, 2012)

am I the only one who thought of how nasty the bite would be?


----------



## Skinnerguy (May 5, 2012)

View attachment 250688
View attachment 250691
Me at the Reptile Park... These New Cal Geckos are awesome


----------



## richardsc (May 6, 2012)

looks as real as wrestling


----------

